# Phillips-Brenner



## Udo (26. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe einen Phillips brenner!
Habe 2 Jahre lang ohne Probleme mit jedem Rohling cd´s gebrannt!
Und plötzlich ließt der Brenner überhaupt keine Rohlinge mehr!!

Kann das von irgendeiner Software abhängen?

Please Help!


----------



## Quentin (26. Februar 2002)

hm hab auch seit längerer zeit einen philibs cd/rw 804k brenner der älteren generation  

überhaupt keine probleme damit

vielleicht mal flash rom update machen? neue firmware raufspielen könnte helfen?


regards
q


----------



## Udo (27. Februar 2002)

Wie komme ich zu so einem Flash rom update, oder firmware?

Bin in sachen Hardware nicht so versiert!

THX


----------



## dritter (1. März 2002)

hmm.. also normalerweise auf der Firmenseite.. Dort sollte dann irgenwo *.exe dateien rumliegen, die sich firmware vxx.xx oder ähnlich nennen.. Dann liegt wahrscheinlich eine inst. anweisung dabei.. Diese zur brust nehmen, sie befolgen, und schon solltest du die neueste firmware haben..


----------



## Udo (1. März 2002)

Danke dir!!

Werde es probieren!!


----------

